# 2011 1,4 L engine lost of power?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Check all the intercooler piping, a boost leak perhaps? I haven't seen it happen to us yet but it was infamous on the Cobalt SS/TC and Solstice/Sky platforms


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

That is an issue with the automatic trans....not the engine. If you search for transmission problems you should find what you are looking for.


----------



## montreal (Nov 10, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Check all the intercooler piping, a boost leak perhaps? I haven't seen it happen to us yet but it was infamous on the Cobalt SS/TC and Solstice/Sky platforms


Thanks, I will do that.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, I've got an automatic transmission and when I floor it, it doesn't automatically pick up speed. Annoys the heck out of me, especially if there is a car coming up on me real fast.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

TGrayEco said:


> Yeah, I've got an automatic transmission and when I floor it, it doesn't automatically pick up speed. Annoys the heck out of me, especially if there is a car coming up on me real fast.


Same and i have a 1.8L. So it's a fixable problem or no?


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

i ve the 1.4 auto...and have never had a prob...i hit the gas...it downshifts..and goes...never a second guess or anything...


----------



## montreal (Nov 10, 2011)

A&J Cruzin said:


> i ve the 1.4 auto...and have never had a prob...i hit the gas...it downshifts..and goes...never a second guess or anything...


Friend went to the dealer yesterday and they did'nt find anything!!!!

I did'nt try the car yet but I'll do a test drive to see what is happening, maybe my experienced driving can find what is the cause. Could be driver's habit also???
Thanks for your answers.


----------

